# Second Skin Speaker Tweaker pads



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Got my free speaker tweakers in on Friday, and installed them yesterday. I figured since they were free the least I could do was post a few words about them.

I don't have pictures, but there are plenty of them floating around on the site. They came in a simple cardboard sleeve (which seemed like they could have fallen out somewhat easily, but they didn't, so it's obviously no big deal). 

I installed these while I was also working on doing some more deadening and testing another set of speakers, so of course I had everything nearly put back together by the time I remembered I still had to install the pads...

Anyway, I had a bit of trouble getting them to stick with the glue I was using, but I finally got everything to work and put back together.

Upon listening, I do think there is less resonance in the door and the music sounds cleaner, so I'm definitely happy. I don't think it's just my mind telling me it was worth the work. And for free plus shipping, I certainly can't complain.

Thanks Second Skin.


----------



## srool (May 29, 2009)

I recently put my hands on a pair of these and thought about trying them.

I built two enclusures of 12.5Liters for my DLS Scandinavia speakers.









These boxes are just for measuring the right volume so I didn't put too much time or money for them.
Very simple, 1 cm thick MDF, rectangled enclusure with no dampening materials in it.
The perfect way to have returning freq's and standing waves.

And so it did. sounded crap just noise, I barely recognized any tones.

Then I mounted in the tweakers:









The improvement was amazing! The distortion Vanished and I could listen to music.
It didnt took all of the standing waves\returning frequencies, but It took care of the majority of it, I didn't measure but I'd say 80%-90% of them. 
The difference is HUGE, in my case of worst enclusures ever for this kind of distortion. I can't tell what would you get inside a car's door.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Awesome results guys!

Glad you like these pads...

ANT


----------



## VWTIm (Apr 10, 2010)

Too bad I missed this. I ordered a set with some Damplifier on Friday. Glad to hear they're working out well.


----------



## coyote-1 (Nov 2, 2010)

The SS website says 1 unit for $25.... is that a single pad for that price? Or a set of four, or two? 

I have difficulty imagining spending $100 for four small rubber pads.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

coyote-1 said:


> The SS website says 1 unit for $25.... is that a single pad for that price? Or a set of four, or two?
> 
> I have difficulty imagining spending $100 for four small rubber pads.


You get a pair for $25. 1 unit equals 2 pads


----------

